# Mature drones in your area



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

I did a spot check today and found mature drones in 2 colonies. I will start queen cells tomorrow with intent of raising 10 queens. I have to retrieve larvae from an outyard to reduce inbreeding potential. I rate drones as mature after their abdominal tuft is fully developed and I see them flying late in the afternoon.

So put down 2014/03/20 as the date for mature drones in northwest Alabama.


----------



## rpharr (Dec 24, 2013)

Fusion power, I need some advice. I'm a new beekeeper and am from your general area, Tremont MS. I am also planning to raise a few queens for my on use. I had capped drone cells this past Saturday in both my hives and was considering starting the process next week. Now I see that a cold front is moving in with temps near freezing 2 or 3 nights next week. Will this affect the queen rearing or should I wait for warmer weather. Any advice will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

The first thing is, don't rely on the weather forecast. They have not been within 7 degrees of our actual temps in nearly a year. We are forecast for a low of 27 degrees, but I would not count on that to be accurate.

Bees maintain the cluster temperature based on number of bees present. If you have a large cluster, they will have no problem maintaining temps for a few queens cells. 

My best suggestion would be to wait until next Wednesday and then start your queens. That should get us past whatever cold temps are heading this way. I will start mine tomorrow or Saturday but will be using the Cloake board method which is adapted to variable spring temps.


----------



## rpharr (Dec 24, 2013)

Thank for the info. Next Wednesday was my plan. It's good to get a second opinion from an experienced beekeeper.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

not seeing many up here on the ridgetop yet. the bradford pears have just started to bloom.


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

No drones yet here and I am south of you, squarepeg. I'm always behind you, tho. The Bradfords are only promising to bloom here. Same thing happened last fall. You had goldenrod about a week before I did. Still haven't figured out how that works.

Rusty


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Already on second round of grafts here in SC. Plenty of drones........


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

Rusty Hills Farm said:


> No drones yet here and I am south of you, squarepeg. I'm always behind you, tho. The Bradfords are only promising to bloom here. Same thing happened last fall. You had goldenrod about a week before I did. Still haven't figured out how that works.
> 
> Rusty


agreed rusty, that doesn't make sense. you should be slightly ahead of here. go figure.


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

None here yet in Balmer MD.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

To me this is a beautiful sight to see


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

drones are just starting to emerge here.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Drones have been flying in my yard since late last week.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

David LaFerney said:


> Drones have been flying in my yard since late last week.


awesome. i tend to be a week or so behind on most things being up here on the ridgetop. won't be long until splitting, queen rearing, main flow, ect. 

inspected all hives yesterday and all were still expanding their way up through the checkerboarded supers.


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

Last Saturday (Mar 22) I did a quick inspection and saw about 1/3 of a frame of capped drone. Today I thought I might see some drones, but they are not out yet. I would expect to see drones sometime in the next 10 days.

I was planning to start grafting to raise queens as soon as I see drones. Since I have not raised queens before, I am wondering if this is proper timing, or should I wait a few days or a week AFTER seeing drones. I would appreciate opinions on this.


----------



## 22DPac (Jun 24, 2012)

I noticed some drones flying today. Sounded like bombers coming in for a landing...It's amazing how much noise they make!!


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I overwintered several larger well fed fall hives (3-4 deeps) so I have good early drone production...now if the weather will just warm up a bit. Plenty of drones here, but I won't be grafting for at least 2 weeks. Not making up mating nucs with these freezing nights and days barley in the 50's.

Testing out some new glue on this youngster:


















Yard is very clean of Mites this spring. Just snagged these jucy buggers today. You really never know what you'll find in a emerging drone cell: 



















Brutal! But purple eyed










Drones above and this brood frame are out of a hive from one of my 2012 queens (Overwintered twice) Clean and good brood pattern. Nice.










Hurry up spring! Asian Pear pics:



















Hives in photo above were started last May with three deep frames and a one gallon feeder...the bottom board with the small nuc entrance needs to go soon.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I would leave my drones alone and after they hatched I transferred them into
hives that have less or no drones. This will trick the bees to say "wow, we have
lots of drones now." No need to make more. 3 frames of drones all hatched with
plenty to spare too. 2 hatched queens ready for their mating flight after this rain. 1
qc waiting to come out if she not get kill yet.

More drone pics:


----------



## mike bispham (May 23, 2009)

philip.devos said:


> Last Saturday (Mar 22) I did a quick inspection and saw about 1/3 of a frame of capped drone. Today I thought I might see some drones, but they are not out yet. I would expect to see drones sometime in the next 10 days.
> 
> I was planning to start grafting to raise queens as soon as I see drones. Since I have not raised queens before, I am wondering if this is proper timing, or should I wait a few days or a week AFTER seeing drones. I would appreciate opinions on this.


I'm in the same position Philip. What I'm thinking is: be patient! Wait till there are oodles of drones. There'll be more bees and more brood available then for making up nucs too. I'm biding my time making more gear and planning a big push when the time is right for a high probability of good multiple matings from my own tf/locally adapted colonies and ferals.

Mike (UK)


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

that's the approach i am taking also, for the same reasons.


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

mike bispham said:


> I'm in the same position Philip. What I'm thinking is: be patient! Wait till there are oodles of drones. There'll be more bees and more brood available then for making up nucs too. I'm biding my time making more gear and planning a big push when the time is right for a high probability of good multiple matings from my own tf/locally adapted colonies and ferals.
> 
> Mike (UK)


Thanks, Mike. I went into the hives. The drones have hatched, but are not leaving the hive. I pulled several frames, and they were full of drones. I imagine they will be on their mating flights in about 10-15 days.

I will be waiting for a couple of weeks to do any grafting, as the forecast is for coolish weather for the next week to 10 days, followed by 3 or 4 days of mid-70's. I hope to have some queen cells by the end of the month.

Phil


----------



## docmarv (May 17, 2013)

I saw a drone fly into my hive today, 1 1/2 hrs south of Lauri, 
My 3 deep is really bringing in the pollen


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Went through a bunch of hives late yesterday and saw a decent number of drones walking the combs. It was late so I didn't see any flying. LOTS of drone brood. My sense is that drones are delayed this year, which given the unusually cold winter makes sense. I plan to start some queens this weekend, which is at least two weeks later than planned, mostly due to the delay in drones. Good news is that I have a large number of survivor colonies (several 6 years no treatment) that are looking great.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Had drones back in January since CA somehow got the drought and not the blanket of white.


----------

